# Japan A6M2 "Zero" fighter 3D pics



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Several Japan A6M2 "Zero" fighter 3D pics I have...


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2009)

How come on some of the drawings, you have four wing mounted guns, but on others, theres only two?


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

The pics having 4 guns arent come from the same person who have the pics having 2 guns.Thank your reply post ,your observation is good!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 5, 2009)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

Nice! Like that green colour ,will be a good reference for a future model


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Hi,109, the green colour is the painting of the zero late.Because the japaness lost lots of their aircarriers, the planes have to go to land airfields.
So they were painted the green painting.They are white coloure in the war early .


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 5, 2009)

The exhausts would seem to indicate that this is a later model A6M5 Zero. 

TO


----------



## renrich (May 5, 2009)

One hopes that the pilots had more than seat belts. Those protruding gun breeches and the gunsight would really make a mess of the face in a forced landing. The Wildcat had the same problem with the gunsight until shoulder harnesses were provided.


----------



## comiso90 (May 5, 2009)

Great lighting and shadows in those shots... the modeling is 65% of the work. the rest is shading, textures, lighting.

I like the reflection off the canopy and the gradiations of the shadows


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2009)

Good point Renrich. I just noticed that also. I had no idea the machine guns were that far back.


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2009)

Overall, great drawings.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2009)

Fantastic pics.....

The 4 Gun (wings) Zero is an A6M5c Model 52c

The 2 gun Zero is an A6M5a Model 52a


----------



## Von Frag (May 11, 2009)

I found the cutaway drop tank interesting. I always thought they were empty spheres to hold as much fuel as possible.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2009)

Foxriver said:


> Hi,109, the green colour is the painting of the zero late.Because the japaness lost lots of their aircarriers, the planes have to go to land airfields.
> So they were painted the green painting.They are white coloure in the war early .



Early war Zeroes were a Green-Grey to Olive-Grey colour.....in the FS16350 / FS24201 range.

Pearl Harbour Zero relics are in this range of colours...


----------



## Sweb (May 17, 2009)

All are A6M5 variants. Cool depictions, though. The wrecked Zeros I posted under "Yap Planes" in this forum show the cowl flap and exhaust arrangements of the A6M2 variant. I don't know if they were 21's or 22's. Judging from one with a semi-intact cowl they might have been 22's. I didn't see any A6M5s on the island. There was one A6M3 Model 32 (clipped wing "Hamp") but all that was left was the outboard wing sections.


----------



## ThunderThud (May 17, 2009)

Nice Cyber Art!


----------



## Cota1992 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting- a great new way to look at a classic plane.


----------



## Coors9 (May 21, 2009)

really nice pic's


----------

